# Blind or no blind?



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

My girlfriend and I have the first hunt.
I've hunted turkeys a bunch of times and been pretty successful, but she's never been and I've never been with another person with me.
I usually sit near a tree, right on the ground and they don't see me but with two people I'm debating building a blind.
I just don't know if that will help or hurt..what do you think?


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Unless you know without a doubt she can sit as still and quiet as you can id go with the blind.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

no blind


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

dinoday said:


> My girlfriend and I have the first hunt.
> I've hunted turkeys a bunch of times and been pretty successful, but she's never been and I've never been with another person with me.
> I usually sit near a tree, right on the ground and they don't see me but with two people I'm debating building a blind.
> I just don't know if that will help or hurt..what do you think?


If you have a flock of turkeys that are that dependable go ahead and build or borrow a pop up blind. Where I hunt they do not follow that set a pattern to have me think of using a blind.

I have called in a lot of birds for others while sitting in the open with them with no real problem. All it might take is a few branches clipped and stuck in the front of you to break up your outlines to complete the deal for her.

It is surprising how much movement you can get away with if it is done slowly. I have sat just behind my grandson a few times as he turned more than 90* while following a tom. One time he had a hen within 10 feet of him.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

If you only want to kill a turkey go with the blind. If you want her to experience everything that can come with a close encounter- no blind. A gobble up close with no walls between you is a whole different experience than if your sitting in a blind.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

dinoday said:


> My girlfriend and I have the first hunt.
> I've hunted turkeys a bunch of times and been pretty successful, but she's never been and I've never been with another person with me.
> I usually sit near a tree, right on the ground and they don't see me but with two people I'm debating building a blind.
> I just don't know if that will help or hurt..what do you think?


That depends on what kind of girlfriend she is?......


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

She's new to Michigan hunting, originally from Idaho.
She can be quiet, but she's used to stalking elk, not sitting still :lol:
I kind of like the idea of sticking up a few branches to break up our outline.
The flocks around where we hunt are dependable to come by but direction changes every day..usually where you least want them to come from :lol:


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

I am by no means a turkey expert but if you are huting with a gun I would go with no blind. I say that simply for the rush of an up close encounter with nothing between you and the bird. If you get her that experience once I'm guessing she'll be back again next year and won't mind the sitting still part.

Good luck!


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

No blind for all the reasons already stated.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

dinoday said:


> My girlfriend and I have the first hunt.
> I've hunted turkeys a bunch of times and been pretty successful, but she's never been and I've never been with another person with me.
> I usually sit near a tree, right on the ground and they don't see me but with two people I'm debating building a blind.
> I just don't know if that will help or hurt..what do you think?


I never hunt in a blind when I'm alone, but my experience has been, whether it's deer or turkey hunting, if you're going to bring a newbie or somebody that you think you'll be prone to talking to a bunch, ground blinds help. I find it difficult to sit next to somebody and hunt without talking here and there. When you talk, sometimes you move a bit as well. I'd err on the side of caution and go with a ground blind.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

In total deference to Ded and the other Turkey Purists out there, if you want her to kill a bird go with the blind.

I know what they are talking about and I mostly hunt raw but a bind will be forgiving for a new hunting partner. Heck, she can even sit in a swivel chair!

After she kills one, then tell her from now on we hunt in the open.

Old


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

No Blind.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Lamarsh said:


> I never hunt in a blind when I'm alone, but my experience has been, whether it's deer or turkey hunting, if you're going to bring a newbie or somebody that you think you'll be prone to talking to a bunch, ground blinds help. I find it difficult to sit next to somebody and hunt without talking here and there. When you talk, sometimes you move a bit as well. I'd err on the side of caution and go with a ground blind.


 This.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I think a lot of you missed the part where he said he wanted to "build" a blind......I would assume he means a natural blind, NOT a pop up.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

If I go with a blind, yeah, I would build one..branches and sticks, etc..
I hate carrying anything so I can switch to run and gun really fast.
I've had to do that more than once :lol:


----------



## Copper pickerel (Sep 12, 2014)

No blind. Use the surroundings to break up your outline.


----------



## bornforsurvival (Jul 30, 2013)

I think a half blind would be ok.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd say no blind. If your hunting woods you might be running and gunning. So unless it's a killer spot they're more than likely going to go by then your efforts may be a waste? But maybe not.


----------



## turkeyslayer1 (Feb 28, 2015)

I have been a bowhunter since 2008. I have learned to appreciate being patient and calling sparingly. I hunt from a Lucky tent and hear the sounds of nature just like being on the ground. My encounters are better and more numerous than when I ran and gunned. you don't realize how many birds you spook. I say enjoy her company in the blind. Good Luck to her and God Bless your time together.


----------

